# I'd call this more of a tie, for now



## Aglet (Apr 14, 2014)

Sony's sales of system-cameras slightly exceeds Canon's... in S Korea.

www.sonyalpharumors.com/korea-sony-sells-more-system-cameras-than-canon/

it's taken a while for the trend to get to this point and I'm surprised homegrown Samsung product wasn't up there.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 14, 2014)

How large is the ILC market in South Korea, relative to the rest of the world?


----------



## Aglet (Apr 15, 2014)

doesn't matter.
like a fungal infection, it's gotta start SOMEwhere.


----------

